# Will you look at that..!!



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Found something to share... too bad its in Thai... But just look at the quality of Thai bellatulums... so round and flat... :drool::drool: I wonder which is better? Thailand or Taiwan paphs..?  Anyway, there are more pics if you click at the recent blog entries at the top left corner... Enjoy..! 

http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=pjpaphs&group=12

P/s: Pssst! I found an interesting pic of paph (charlesworthii x parishii)... go find it yourself...


----------

